

The Outsourcing Epidemic or not, US is #1 outsourcing destination in the world - psogle
http://www.focus.com/fyi/human-resources/outsourcing/

======
JoeAltmaier
My consulting company uses the tagline "your domestic outsourcing partner". We
work in Iowa.

